# Masterchef 7, 2017. Dal 21 dicembre 2017 ore 21:15. Sky.



## admin (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ritorna Masterchef, il talent show di Cucina, con la settima edizione. Il format inizierà giovedì 21 dicembre 2017 alle ore 21:15 e verrà trasmesso, come al solito, su Sky Uno.

Novità per quanto riguarda i giudici: ai confermati Barbieri, Bastianich e Cannavacciuolo gli autori del programma hanno affiancato la new entry Antonia Klugmann al posto di Carlo Carlo.

Masterchef andrà in onda tutti i giovedì su Sky.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2017)

Non un granché la prima apparizione della klugmann, troppo strafottente e maestrina, deve prenderci la mano, sicuramente puntata dopo puntata sarà più a suo agio


----------



## Jaqen (22 Dicembre 2017)

Barbieri però sempre meglio, sono sicuro che senza Cracco sarà sempre sempre meglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2017)

Avevo zero aspettative sulla tipa ma pensavo peggio.
L'arroganza va benissimo, per quel che mi riguarda Masterchef è divertente solo quando i concorrenti vengono umiliati.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Bastianich il migliore.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque nelle ultime 2 edizioni ci sono stati prima lorenzo,mattia e darione e poi valerio emichele. sarà difficile essere piu simpatici questanno dei 5 sopracitati


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2017)

Che figa Manuela, con quella voce... Ma quella cessa che ha da ridere?


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

La Klugmann ha riportato quella cattiveria che mancava da tempo, sembravano tutti imbalsamati, specie Canna. Lei mi é piaciuta molto


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ritorna Masterchef, il talent show di Cucina, con la settima edizione. Il format inizierà giovedì 21 dicembre 2017 alle ore 21:15 e verrà trasmesso, come al solito, su Sky Uno.
> 
> Novità per quanto riguarda i giudici: ai confermati Barbieri, Bastianich e Cannavacciuolo gli autori del programma hanno affiancato la new entry Antonia Klugmann al posto di Carlo Carlo.
> 
> Masterchef andrà in onda tutti i giovedì su Sky.



up


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2018)

Dopo delle selezioni un po' in sordina, ottime prime puntate  mi piace la klugmann, molto diretta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Gennaio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dopo delle selezioni un po' in sordina, ottime prime puntate  mi piace la klugmann, molto diretta



Io invece la odio. Quell'area di superiorità che mostra spesso in modo arrogante mi fa impazzire. Poi appena vede una donna perde la testa. Ha ricevuto molte critiche e per ora sono ben meritate. Essere cinici per il programma è una cosa, la cattiveria gratuita invece non ci sta.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2018)

Manuela ha due bombe atomiche. Che figa...

Avete notato che tra i concorrenti c'è anche l'inutile Poli? 

Il vecchio simil Gianni Agnelli invece è abbastanza ridicolo. Sembra di cartone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2018)

C'è anche uno molto simile a Donnarumma


----------



## Raryof (12 Gennaio 2018)

Ieri ne sono usciti due e ne sono entrati altri 2.
Mi pareva strano che il tizio logorroico lo lasciassero andare così alla leggera infatti hanno sostituito il ragazzo indiano moscio con lui e la giapponesina ansiosa con l'altro tizio sicuramente più abile ai fornelli.
Il formato comunque è sempre lo stesso e si basa sempre su un certo tipo di personaggi da cavalcare, quelli che creano situazioni grottesche/siparietti e quelli che vanno in difficoltà facilmente salvo poi riprendersi alla fine.
Il cast ora è al completo ed è accettabile, sono praticamente certo che vincerà una donna quest'anno.


----------



## PheelMD (12 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manuela ha due bombe atomiche. Che figa...
> 
> Avete notato che tra i concorrenti c'è anche l'inutile Poli?
> 
> Il vecchio simil Gianni Agnelli invece è abbastanza ridicolo. Sembra di cartone.



Poi la voce stridula concilia particolarmente situazioni estreme


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2018)

La russa che è uscita alle selezioni con il fritto e ripropone il fritto al ripescaggio.... che genio


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Fotza Italo,Alberto e Kateryna


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Italo è Berlusconi in incognito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2018)

Il vecchio è la super star dell'edizione


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2018)

Ho goduto parecchio vedere Italo buttare fuori quella invasata, e più in generale vedere poi piangere tutti/e quei bimbiminchia che non danno un po' di dovuto rispetto ad una persona comunque abbastanza avanti con l'età


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2018)

Italo idolo assoluto


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ho goduto parecchio vedere Italo buttare fuori quella invasata, e più in generale vedere poi piangere tutti/e quei bimbiminchia che non danno un po' di dovuto rispetto ad una persona comunque abbastanza avanti con l'età



Speravo anch'io che uscisse la dominicana e quando ho visto Italo al duello finale ero certissimo che avrebbe vinto lui.
Italo una spanna superiore a tutti, lo trattano come un pirlone ma lui se la cava sempre, a 74 anni è più giovane di tutti gli altri messi assieme, ridicolo il "fuori dalle balle Italo" della Klugmann nella prova in esterna dove era pure capitano, se poi si scazza ha tutte le ragioni.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2018)

Che fighettina la pastry chef. Peccato che abbia la voce di Conte...

Finalmente Gianni Agnelli a casa. Odioso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2018)

Le puntate di ieri avevano un copione e una sceneggiatura da serie TV, con colpi di scena, ribaltoni, VAR e notaio.

Sarà mica perchè c'era Sanremo da contrastare?


----------



## Jaqen (9 Febbraio 2018)

Che puntata, però peccato per Manuela. Finalmente Giovanna fuori ma Ludovica ancora dentro non si può vedere.
Forza Kateryna!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che puntata, però peccato per Manuela. Finalmente Giovanna fuori ma Ludovica ancora dentro non si può vedere.
> Forza Kateryna!



Ludovica è il nuovo "bad villain" dopo Italo.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Febbraio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ludovica è il nuovo "bad villain" dopo Italo.



Almeno con Italo ci si faceva qualche risata, questa è proprio na pigna..


----------



## de sica (2 Marzo 2018)

In finale vanno Simone, il maceratese, Alberto e l'ucraina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> In finale vanno Simone, il maceratese, Alberto e l'ucraina



Mi piacerebbe vincesse Simone.
Ma è scontato che vincerà l'ucraina, che è brava ma non conosce nemmeno una ricetta tradizionale italiana. 
Edizione con la novità del giudice chef donna, vincerà una donna. Anche perchè sono anni che vincono solo chef uomini.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2018)

Oh comunque che tristezza vedere dei 20enni che non capiscono mezza parola di inglese


----------

